# Crappie nibbles?



## bonifas9017 (May 23, 2011)

Anyone use crappie nibbles for bait?


----------



## wis2ohio (Jan 20, 2012)

I have used them with no success


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

My buddy and I used them out of the boat and caught a few but it seems like the bluegills liked them better than the crappie did. I wouldn't leave the minnows behind and depend on the nibbles. I never tried them ice fishing.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I have had excellent results with them in the Spring, fishing the marina docks in the Huron River. There were times when they were the only thing that worked. Never had any luck with them during the Summer or Fall.


----------



## H2Oboy (Sep 29, 2014)

Usually add them to plastic when things are slow. Seems to help a little. don't waste your money on the sparkly ones. the sparkles fall off quickly and you just have a plain white niblet.


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

H2Oboy said:


> ...don't waste your money on the sparkly ones. the sparkles fall off quickly and you just have a plain white niblet.


Although that's the logic behind them. Supposed to imitate scales coming off injured minnows and still have some scent left.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

nixmkt said:


> Although that's the logic behind them. Supposed to imitate scales coming off injured minnows and still have some scent left.


That was my thought as well.


----------



## jake222 (Dec 26, 2014)

I got a 14inch white crappie in alum creek spillway two years ago with them


----------



## Hillbilly910 (Jan 6, 2009)

gotta be careful with the sparkly ones, go home to your girl friend with glitter on your face and tell her you been fishing, see how that works out for you...


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

I tried them a few years ago, in the summer. No luck, too soft to stay on the hook.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Hillbilly910 said:


> gotta be careful with the sparkly ones, go home to your girl friend with glitter on your face and tell her you been fishing, see how that works out for you...



Haha that's no joke!


----------



## LUNKER21 (Jul 3, 2011)

I use em in spring under a bobber, on a tube, but wax worm/magget works as good too, good to Have if you
Don't have live bait


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

When used in combination with a plastic tube or grub, they work great in the spring. Sometimes they even out fish minnows.


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

Before lake will ice up in early winter the lake I'm fishing I use the power bait nibble with a tube under a bobber and it is a killer. I've fished the tube both ways when they were biting good and the nibble for sure makes a big difference ,and for me anyway I never go without them


----------



## buckipicker (Jan 8, 2008)

I use the nibbles with my marabou jigs. Set out a dozen or so nibbles out when you leave the dock. The air dries them out a bit and they seem to stay on the hook a little better.


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

buckipicker said:


> I use the nibbles with my marabou jigs. Set out a dozen or so nibbles out when you leave the dock. The air dries them out a bit and they seem to stay on the hook a little better.



I take the lid off a new jar and leave it set for a few days, out in garage of course. Been doing this for a few years and works like a charm


----------

